# pocket pits



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of pocket pits? my boyfriend was at work the other day and met the guy who's truck he was working on and they had a pocket pit in their car... i have never heard of this, just wondering if anyone else has. its suppose to be like a smaller version of pitbulls.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*Only time i heard this term is newbies selling game dogs as pocket pit bulls because traditionally they can get down to 30 pounds if not smaller. So a dumb ass newb will say its the new thing.*


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i think it is just a new term for a smaller type pit bull..... like my friend has a pit bull that is like 14" tall i think he might be shorter then that but he calls him a pocket pit the dog is only like 25lbs... but i don't think it is a new "breed" like the Ambully.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i have heard the term here and there i never saw one though. i did see what i believe was an american bully only about a foot tall belly rubbing on the ground a HUGE HUGE head and the poor dog could barely walk its paws were even pointed outward it looked like the poor dogs knees were going to give out any minute!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CaSk said:


> *Only time i heard this term is newbies selling game dogs as pocket pit bulls because traditionally they can get down to 30 pounds if not smaller. So a dumb ass newb will say its the new thing.*


Thats pretty much it. Pits are sub posted to be small. If you do a search here on gopitbull for pocket pits you should find a thread we had before about them. Some may just be staffie bulls and people are calling them small pit bulls.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i have heard of them.... i think its just another fad....


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

people see american bullies these days think they are pits see the standard pit and see it as a new breed. lol. its sad and humorouse at the same time in a pathetic way. i quote my friend after she saw onyx " of what kind of dog did you say that is? i hope you didnt say pitbull cuz pitbulls are heavy set dogs unless thats a new generation" .......................................................................i thought i knew her better then that so i had to school her a little bit. all i have to say is people these days!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

All i can say is not to be mad at people for not knowing because any real dog men and women i know can and will tell you the difference between the two sure people that dont have a clue what they are looking at will think they are looking at a pitbull.That is when you tell them the difference so they will know and as far as her looking at the dog and saying that isnt a pitbull because its not big and fat well i really dont know how to answer that. i see people of all ages that can see a lab mix witch is most of the time a slimmer dog and say oh look at that pitbull???????????????It all falls back to that they have no clue of what type of dog they are looking at in the first place.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what i live by, knowledge is power. when i hear people say things like that i usually tell them to go hit the books!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I have heard alot of this so call Pocket Pit in the Bully community or Compact Bully also.These tend to be the smaller guys like Manny who are 13 to 15 inches tall.To me its just a saying a lil cute name someone came up with an it stuck thats all.Now i am not sure but i think it was CAne that posted a guy who was breeding a smaller and correect me if i am wrong(pitbull) with some fire in them.I could be wrong though it has been awhile


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i have seen what i guess what you would call a compact bully. thats probobly where the mystery term pocket pit comes from. its just frustrating to see alll this confusion with people who dont know the breed and then try to make crap up about them.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah the term doesget used a lot in the bully world but my friends got isn't even a bully. Because I have seen compact and short bullies before, and they are short but so wide and it isn't right on their frame. Like a 60lb dog on a 13" frame isn't good. My friends is like 25lbs on a 12" frame mad little! I think it might be a defect who knows he got him from the pound when he was like 8wks and even then he was small.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Msmith1 said:


> yeah the term doesget used a lot in the bully world but my friends got isn't even a bully. Because I have seen compact and short bullies before, and they are short but so wide and it isn't right on their frame. Like a 60lb dog on a 13" frame isn't good. My friends is like 25lbs on a 12" frame mad little! I think it might be a defect who knows he got him from the pound when he was like 8wks and even then he was small.


 i dont thinks it a defect i have seen some lousy breeders purposley breeing their dogs like that and then selling them for way too much money. i dont see how those poor dogs could live past four it just seems so unhealthy i wonder if they can even run!!! im sure they get tons of knee problems it must hurt them to stand up for an extended period of time!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Excuse the spikes its been real nasty outside and havent had time to take any new pics.......But this is a 14 inch dog that weighs 55 pounds now i know he is not 60 pounds but 55 is real close.This dog can do anything he wants run jump play and act retarded all day long with no problems


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I remeber something about those little pitbulls. I will have to go search it out. 
I love Manny spikes and all. i think he looks cool all duded out like that. And like I said before I if I were to get a bully I would talk to you and get for the same lines as Manny.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Manny is the bomb!!Always has been .. always will be​


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Since APBTs in general are 30-60lbs give or take a few. This term seems to be used with the ones on the lower end of standard on both height and weight and I've even heard some Staffy Bulls called it.

Pocket pit is a slang term used by many BYBs as a selling point just like the short and wide fad...It is not a breed or type of APBT. Short bully dogs are not what this particular term refers too from what I've seen anyway. 

It is also an affectionate term some owners use when they have APBTs at the lower end.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Manny is a cutie. Was his height done with a wicket?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

A Wicket nope you can goto my site to see his ped if you want i am not to sure how to post it here


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

*my lil male*

hes right at 17 inches tall at the withers .. no he wasnt measured with a wicket. he weighs in right at 37 lbs he is 17 months old










what do ya think?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I have never used a wicket before didnt even know the name of them lol you got me there


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> I have never used a wicket before didnt even know the name of them lol you got me there


The reason I asked is because he appears taller than 14'' in the picts. , but I do realize pictures can also be quite deceiving and plus he is sitting in all the picts you posted. So that also could be why he appears bigger. Do you have any picts of him standing?



> hes right at 17 inches tall at the withers .. no he wasnt measured with a wicket. he weighs in right at 37 lbs he is 17 months old


He is a beauty & looks in great shape!



> i dont think it is a defect i have seen some lousy breeders purposely breeing their dogs like that and then selling them for way too much money.


Actually some of the smaller "bully" style dogs appear to have chrondoplasia which is a type of dog dwarfism. It is a genetic defect in those cases. Having too much weight on a small frame is not healthy for the dog and is often associated with joint issues and terrible structure.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> All i can say is not to be mad at people for not knowing because any real dog men and women i know can and will tell you the difference between the two sure people that dont have a clue what they are looking at will think they are looking at a pitbull.That is when you tell them the difference so they will know and as far as her looking at the dog and saying that isnt a pitbull because its not big and fat well i really dont know how to answer that. i see people of all ages that can see a lab mix witch is most of the time a slimmer dog and say oh look at that pitbull???????????????It all falls back to that they have no clue of what type of dog they are looking at in the first place.


:cheers: Great post.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

johnsontofk said:


> hes right at 17 inches tall at the withers .. no he wasnt measured with a wicket. he weighs in right at 37 lbs he is 17 months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. How's he bred?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

electricbluesxt said:


> has anyone ever heard of pocket pits? its suppose to be like a smaller version of pitbulls.


Pocket pits=patterdale terriers. do a search on the homepage. theres some awesome links in that thread


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Whats a wicket?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Whats a wicket?


It is a tool for properly measuring dogs. Here is an example of one
http://www.showpaps.com/wicket.htm


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

johnsontofk said:


> hes right at 17 inches tall at the withers .. no he wasnt measured with a wicket. he weighs in right at 37 lbs he is 17 months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I think your dog looks good, around what there soppose to look like whats is his blood?*


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

CaSk said:


> *I think your dog looks good, around what there soppose to look like whats is his blood?*


 Ty you for the compliments and to everyone that asked .. this boy is pure tnt

Cynder

click on name for ped


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice!:cheers:


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks boz .. wasnt trying to take over thread everyone sorry if it appeared that way


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

do people really get mad when other people get off subject on a thread? i always see people apologizing when they get off subject, and to me personally, it doesn't bother me... if you've got other stuff to talk about, more power to ya, lol


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

wasnt really trying to get off subject, jus showing one of my lil ones lol not exactly a pocketpit persay but he is the smallest dog on my yard lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think people really get really MAD about it unless it's a good debate going on plus I think it's kind of a unspoken rule if you have something to say that's worth hijacking someone elses thread you should just start your own but personally I don't get mad either eventually someone will get you back on topic!


----------

